# vinyl top



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Does anybody know the average cost of a new top?? I have old top off and moldings, plus glue is all removed. Also, is vinyl top vinyl different from seat vinyl??


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

what you working on? first thing you want to do is drive your car to the shops and ask or take good pictures of your car and the top you want is it a full top or a quarter top. vinyl just means plastic it should be the same you might save some money, buy having the shop sew you up the top and you glueing and tucking it. i don't know i just read a lot of magizines and think outside the box


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

I have a 69 impala and I'm installing a 44 roof in it. I'm looking for a turquoise top, it had a white top on it before. I'm trying to get a good idea on the cost, I don't want to over pay.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup H, the cost of vinyl tops has gone up from back in the day, atleast thats what i noticed, back in day it was like 100 bux. when i had my regal folks were quoting me 3 to 400. so i ended up doing it myself. if you can install that 44 yourself, you can do the top yourself. heres some pics of mine.

i used dap contact cement, a little heat(not to much u dont want to overstretch) and took my time. came out pretty nice for like 30 bux...this was my first time doing a vinyl top....


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Right on kenny, that came out nice. My top has to be sewn. I really rather not put the top back on, but there is some minor rust issues underneath. I'll have to have my buddy look at it. I want to candy the top, but I don't want rust to come back. If I do the vinyl top, ill have to call around to see if someone can make me the right color first. I figured if a upholstery shop sewed one up, they wouldn't charge much more to install it. I'll give keetops a call when I get closer to that point. How's the new house??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

everything is going great, you might have been able to get away with install the roof without removing the old top just cutting it out and tucking it away, and then dye the old white top aqua......


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Yea, should of. I fucking chipped the Damn quarter bad today. I left a tool on the roof when I when I was cutting and I didn't notice it vibrating off, bam. Hopefully my boy can blend and fix it. You know the saying, its always something. The old top had a small crack in it, so it was time to replace anyway. I never belived in painting a vinyl top. I had bad luck with painting plastic, so I can imagine a top.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Vinyl dye works good. I dyed a top on a caddy i had....but it was from burgundy to a different shade of burgundy....


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

lone star said:


> sup H, the cost of vinyl tops has gone up from back in the day, atleast thats what i noticed, back in day it was like 100 bux. when i had my regal folks were quoting me 3 to 400. so i ended up doing it myself. if you can install that 44 yourself, you can do the top yourself. heres some pics of mine.
> 
> i used dap contact cement, a little heat(not to much u dont want to overstretch) and took my time. came out pretty nice for like 30 bux...this was my first time doing a vinyl top....


Looks awesome good job :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy*boi (Mar 2, 2012)

Damn homie that looks top notch! Nice ass regal to bro!!


----------

